# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 26 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 26 يناير 


الأحمر الوهاج :

المريخ يكمل خطوات التعاقد مع الرباعي في سرية تامة
مؤتمر صحفي لتقديم الصفقات النوعية..... المدير الفني الجديد يؤمن على قدراتهم الفنية المهوله
المريخ يسدد مستحقات البرازيلي ماركوس
وجدي هندسة يبوح بالكثير ل(الأحمر الوهاج)
صدام الأهلي وبيراميدز يتصدر مواجهات جولة الدوري المصري





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يعلن رفع عقوبة حرمانه من التعاقدات




 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
عبر رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني رفع عقوبة الحرمان من التسجيل، على خلفية سداد المستحقات المالية للاعب البرازيلي ماركوس.



وقال المكتب الإعلامي” قام نادي المريخ اليوم الإثنين بسداد مستحقات البرازيلي ماركوس عبر رئيس النادي السيد آدم سوداكال”.
وأضاف” تمّ رسميًا رفع عقوبة الحرمان من التسجيل التي سلطت على النادي من قبل الفيفا”.
وفي السادس عشر من ديسمبر، أصدر الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا”  قرارًا جديدًا قضى بحرمان المريخ من التسجيلات لثلاثة فترات متتالية وذلك  على خلفية فشله في الإيفاء بمستحقات اللاعب البرازيلي ماركوس بعد إكماله  الاتّفاق بدفع”24â€³ ألف دولار.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتلقى "نبأ سعيد" من الفيفا بشأن طيفور

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن "المريخ" قطع شوطاً بعيداً في إكمال إجراءات  التعاقد مع لاعب الوسط الدولي "عمار طيفور" بشكلٍ رسمي، وذلك بعد أن حصل  النادي عصر اليوم على موافقة الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا" لطلب بطاقة  النقل الدولية للاعب من الإتحاد الإيطالي لكرة القدم.

 وبذل مسئول نظام الانتقالات الالكتروني بالمريخ "أبوبكر العقيد" مجهوداً  كبيراً، حيث ظل على مدار أيام في حالة تواصل مع "الفيفا" إلى جانب الإتحاد  السوداني لإنهاء الإشكال الذي أخر إكتمال إجراءات صفقة اللاعب، لينجح اليوم  في الحصول على موافقة "الفيفا" على طلب شهادة النقل الدولية.

 وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق، فإن "مسئول التعاقدات" بنادي المريخ فتح خطاً  ساخناً خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية مع "مُحبي المريخ" بالدول الأوروبية  للتواصل مع المسئول عن "نظام الانتقالات" بالإتحاد الإيطالي، لينجح في  مسعاه قبل قليل.

 وبحسب ما توصل إليه سبورتاق، طلبت "مسئولة السيستم" بالإتحاد الإيطالي  مهلةً قصيرةً للتأكد من خلو طرف اللاعب من النادي الذي كان يلعب له "طيفور"  قبل أن تقوم بإرسال شهادة النقل الدولية للاعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني ينهي أزمة البرازيلي ماركوس


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




آدم سوداكال
قال نادي المريخ السوداني اليوم الإثنين إنه تخلص من العبء المالي للاعب البرازيلي ماركوس دوس سانتوس، وذلك بعد سداد مستحقاته.

ودفع رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال مستحقات دوس سانتوس، وفقا لما ذكره المريخ في نشرة رسمية حصل  على نسخة منها اليوم الإثنين.

وأكد النادي الأحمر أنه بعد سداد مستحقات اللاعب البرازيلي البالغة 24 ألف دولار أمريكي تم رفع عقوبة الحرمان من التعاقد.

وكان  دوس سانتوس قد جاء للسودان في 2018، برفقة مواطنه الآخر والتر، وقام نادي  المريخ بتجنيسهما وتعاقد معهما، ومنح دوس سانتوس مرتبا قدره ألفي دولار.

لكن  النادي أدخل بيانات اللاعب في نظام تعاقدات اللاعبين الدوليين "tms"، دون  أن يكمل التعاقد معه، فاشتكاه دوس سانتوس للجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بالفيفا،  التي حكمت لصالحة في أغسطس/آب الماضي.

وفي ديسمبر/كانون الأول 2020،  أرسل الفيفا للمريخ خطابا ذكره فيه بضرورة دفع 24 ألف دولار مستحقات  اللاعب، وإلا سيحرم من التعاقدات 3 فترات تعاقدية، قبل أن ينهي النادي  الأزمة رسميا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رسميًا..المريخ السوداني يتعاقد مع الصربي ميودراغ جيسيك



 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
لم يكشف النادي موعد وصول المدرب الجديد، لكنّه أكّد إكمال الاتّفاق معه.
أعلن نادي المريخ  التعاقد مع المدرب الصربي، ميودراغ جيسيك، لتوليّ الأمور الفنية للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة.



وقال  النادي بحسب الموقع الرسمي، الأثنين” رسميًا النادي يتعاقد مع المدرب  الصريي ميودراغ جيسيك بعد أنّ توصّل معه رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال إلى  اتّفاقٍ لقيادة الفريق إلى المرحلة المقبلة”.
والأحد، غادر مدرب المريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز منصبه في النادي، معلنًا تعاقده مع سيمبا التنزاني على نحوٍ مفاجئ.
وينافس المريخ في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، وكانت القرعة قد أوقعته في  المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، سيمبا التنزاني، وفيتا كلوب  الأنغولي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيلود يعلن قائمة السودان استعدادا للتصفيات.. و7 وجوه جديدة
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




 المنتخب السودان

أعلن  الجهاز الفني لمنتخب السودان، بقيادة المدير الفني الفرنسي هوبير فيلود،  قائمة ضمت 28 لاعبا، استعدادا لخوض آخر مباراتين في تصفيات كأس أمم إفريقيا  2022.

وضمت قائمة المنتخب، الجزولي حسين، مهاجم المريخ الشاب، الذي دخل التاريخ كأصغر لاعب يتم اختياره ضمن صفوف المنتخب منذ فترة طويلة.

ويعتبر  اختيار الجزولي حافزا لفئة اللاعبين الصغار التي فرضت لوائح اتحاد الكرة  على الأندية إشراكهم في المسابقات، حيث سجل 3 أهداف في 3 مباريات خاضها.

ونال  6 لاعبين شرف الانضمام للمنتخب لأول مرة، هم "مهاجم الهلال عيد مقدم،  وزميله قلب الدفاع الجديد محمد أحمد إرينق، ووجدي عوض صانع ألعاب المريخ،  ولاعب وسط الأمل عطبرة كابتن بشير، ومدافع هلال الساحل عصام رَبَا، وظهير  الأهلي الخرطوم عمر علي سليمان (المصري)".

وشهدت القائمة عودة نزار صانع ألعاب الهلال لأول مرة بعد عدة سنوات، وقلب دفاع الخرطوم الوطني مصطفى كرشوم.

وفيما يلي، قائمة المنتخب كاملة:

حراسة المرمى: أكرم الهادي سليم "الأمل عطبرة"، على عبد الله أبو عشرين "الهلال"، منجد النيل "المريخ".

الدفاع: أمير  كمال وأحمد موسى تَمْبِش "المريخ"، أحمد إبراهيم وضاح والسمؤال ميرغني  وفارس عبد الله ومحمد أحمد إرينق "الهلال"، مصطفى كرشوم "الخرطوم الوطني"،  رامي كُرْتُكيلا "الأهلي مروي"، وعصام ربا "هلال الساحل"، عمر المصري  "الأهلي الخرطوم".

الوسط: نزار حامد، نصر الدين  الشغيل، أبو عاقلة عبد الله، محمد مختار بشة الصغير "الهلال"، ضياء الدين  محجوب، وجدي عوض "المريخ"، معتز هاشم التكت "الخرطوم الوطني"، كابتن  بشير"الأمل عطبرة".

الهجوم: محمد عبد الرحمن وعيد مقدم "الهلال"، سيف تيري والجزولي حسين "المريخ"، معاذ القوز "الخرطوم الوطني"، ولاء الدين موسى "الأهلي شندي".

وسوف يتجمع لاعبو المنتخب غدا الثلاثاء بأحد الفنادق القريبة من مطار الخرطوم، على أن يستمر المعسكر حتى 30 يناير/كانون ثان الجاري.

يذكر  أن منتخب السودان سوف يواجه كل من ساو تومي وجنوب إفريقيا على التوالي، في  آخر مباراتين بالتصفيات الإفريقية في مارس/أذار المقبل.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورت تاق تنفرد بالخبر السار لجماهير المريخ بعد وصول الموافقة عصر اليوم >> الإتحاد الدولي #الفيفا يوافق على طلب نادي المريخ بشأن بطاقة النقل الدولية من الإتحاد الإيطالي للاعب عمار طيفور تمهيداً لضمه إلى الكشوفات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يستأنف تدريباته بوادي النيل



الفريق يواصل تدريباته الصباحية بقيادة الثنائي
النادي يتعاقد مع المدرب الصربي ميودراغ يسيتش
تسديد مستحقات البرازيلي ماركوس والفيفا تغلق القضية وترفع عقوبة الحرمان من التسجيل عن النادي


خاص : المكتب الإعلامي لنادي المريخ


عاد فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ للتدريبات صباح أمس الإثنين بملعب وادي النيل بالخرطوم برى، وأجرى الأحمر مرانه الأول بعد ختام الجولة السادسة من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز بإشراف الثنائي المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير والمدرب الفرنسي الجزائري أحمد بن قابلية، وشهد المران حضور "26" لاعباً و شاهده من الخارج النجم عماد الصيني المصاب كما غاب عن التدريب مصعب كردمان للإصابة، وينتظر ان يواصل الفريق تدريباته الصباحية بملعب وادي النيل إستعداداً لدور المجموعات والبطولة المحلية، وقام رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال أمس بسداد مستحقات اللاعب البرازيلي ماركوس التي حرم النادي بموجبها من التسجيلات، وقد قام الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم عقد سداد النادي لمستحقات البرازيلي بقفل القضية ورفع العقوبة عن النادي كما قام رئيس نادي المريخ أمس بالتعاقد مع المدرب الصربي ميودراغ يسيتش لمدة موسم واحد، وسبق للصربي أن قاد مجموعة الأندية في أروبا و أفريقيا و آسيا ومن أبرزها نادي بارتزين بلغراد الصربي، سيسكا صوفيا البلغاري، الصفاقسي التونسي، الإتحاد الليبي، الإتفاق السعودي ونادي نجران ونادي العربي الكويتي كما قاد نادي تباريز شاه الإيراني، ويملك الصربي سجل حافل بالبطولات حيث سبق له التتويج مع جل الأندية التي أشرف على تدريبها.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حِرصاً منه علي انهاء قضية اللاعب عمار طيفور تواصل الادمن (الواثق) اليوم صباحاً مع الأخ (مهيد عثمان) و الذي يدرس في إيطاليا بجامعه كلابريا للقيام بمهمة التواصل مع الاتحاد الإيطالي، و كان يحتاج لبعض المعلومات و التي تحصلت  عليها الصفحة بعد التواصل مع الأخ ابوبكر العقيد (مسؤول السيستم بنادي المريخ)




فور حصوله علي المعلومات توجه الاخ مهيد عثمان لمباني الاتحاد الايطالي  و تمكن من مقابلة مسؤول السيستم  و مده بالمعلومات التي تحصلنا عليها من الاخ ابوبكر العقيد.

عندها تمت مخاطبة نادي (باستيا) الايطالي بخصوص بطاقة اللاعب و الذي اظهر شيئاًً من التعنت في الامر ، فكان وعد مسؤول السيستم انه سيتم الإنتظار لمدة 24 ساعة، في حال عدم الرد سيقوم الإتحاد باصدار بطاقة إنتقال مؤقتة للاعب حتى يتم تسجيله رسمياً في كشوفات الأحمر.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الموت يغيب المسرحي (جعفر سعيد الريح) مؤسس فرقة الأصدقاء المسرحية وعضو القطاع الثقافي بنادي المريخ عبر الفترات السابقة ووري الثرى  بمقابر أحمد شرفي 






بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




نعي اليم


قال تعالى :


(وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ).
       صدق الله العظيم

ببالغ الحزن والآسى وبقلوب راضية بقضاء الله ننعى وفاة الكاتب والممثل والمخرج المسرحي المغفور له بإذن الله الأستاذ (جعفر سعيد الريح) الذي وافته المنية قبل قليل وسيوارى جثمانه الثرى بعد قليل بمقابر أحمد شرفي بأمدرمان .

ويعد الراحل من مؤسسي فرقة الأصدقاء المسرحية ذائعة الصيت في ثمانينات القرن المنصرم.

وعمل معلما ودرس على يديه العديد من الأجيال.

كذلك عضو بقطاع المريخ الثقافي في الفترات السابقة وعضو بعدد من قروبات المريخ الإلكترونية.

سائلين الله عز وجل أن يتقبله قبولا حسنا وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته مع النبيين والصدقيين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اولئك رفيقاً.

ونسأل الله أن يلهم أهله ومعارفه الصبر والسلوان وحسن العزاء.

اللهم حل روحه في محل الأبرار وتغمده بالرحمة آناء الليل والنهار برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين .

اللهم أرحمه وأغفر له وأنر قبره ووسع مرقده وأجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنه ونقه من الخطايا كما ينق الثوب الأبيض من الدنس وأجعل البركة فى ذريته وأسكنه الفردوس الأعلى. 

إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القروبات تتسابق لنفرة تأهيل وصيانة إستاد المريخ والتي بلغت (4) مليار للتراك والذي يصل البلاد الأسبوع القادم ومواصلة النفرة حتى أكتمال تأهيل الإستاد بالكامل




خاص : اللجنة العليا لتأهيل أستاد المريخ
كتب : أحمد دراج

تحت شعار : (ناديكم يناديكم لمد أياديكم)

نفرة الجار  لأعمار الدار (2) لتأهيل إستاد المريخ

لبت قروبات المريخ الإلكترونية نداء اللجنة العليا لتأهيل إستاد المريخ عبر لجنة التراك (المضمار) وذلك عصر الخميس الموافق 21 يناير 2021م بإستاد المريخ بأمدرمان من خلال النفرة المعلنة القروبات.

حيث أعدت اللجنة العليا لتأهيل إستاد المريخ برنامج مصغر مصاحب للنفرة أعدته المنصة الإعلامية للجنة وقدمها الثنائي المبدع الأستاذ / مازن صلاح امين والأستاذة / أماني عبدالسلام حيث جاءت الفقرات على النحو التالي :

- القرآن الكريم والذي تلاه القارئ دكتور الفاتح سليمان.

- كلمة اللجنة العليا لتأهيل الأستاد والذي قدمها سعادة اللواء / مأمون الطاهر رئيس اللجنة.

- فواصل موسيقية تخللت البرنامج والكلمات قدمتها موسيقى قوات الشعب المسلحة.

- تنوير عن عن مراحل العمل بالأستاد مع المهندس / منتصر النوش والمهندس / مهند كمال.

- كلمة قروبات المريخ َقدمتها الأستاذة / صفاء أبو سمرة.

- كلمة مشرف الإستاد والبنى التحتية الأستاذ / على مصطفى أسد.

- قراءة القروبات التي ساهمت وشاركت في النفرة.

- تبرع بعدد (5) لبسات رياضية كاملة من الدكتور / الفاتح سليمان وكذلك تبرع بعدد (5) أحزية رياضية من الأستاذ / محمد إسماعيل موسى للعمال الذين يعملون تأهيل النجيل وذلك لمجهوداتهم الكبيرة مع المشرفين على العمل.

- لجنة التراك تكرم القروبات المشاركة والمساهمة بشهادات تقديدية مع تكريم لعدد من الشخصيات. 

#أعلام اللجنة العليا لتأهيل أستاد المريخ.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفيفا يغلق رسمياً ملف قضية اللاعب البرازيلي ماركوس ويرفع عقوبة الحرمان من التسجيلات عن النادي







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* أتلتيك بيلباو يسحق خيتافي بخماسية في الدوري الاسباني
* توتنهام يتعذب قبل اجتياز عقبة ويكومب ويتأهل لدور ثمن نهائي كأس إنجلترا
* الفيصلي يعرقل الهلال.. والشباب يفترس الوحدة برباعية في الدوري السعودي
* الدحيل يكتسح الأهلي بسداسية.. والخريطيات يتأهل على حساب الوكرة بكأس قطر
* النصر يعبر الفجيرة.. وكلباء يتجاوز بني ياس إلى نصف نهائي كأس الامارات
* بنفيكا يتعادل مع ناسيونيال ويمنح سبورتنج فرصة الابتعاد بصدارة الدوري البرتغالي
* فنربخشة يتقدم لوصافة الدوري التركي .. وألانياسبور يفوز على أنقرة غوجو
* رسميا.. تشيلسي يعلن إقالة مدربه فرانك لامبارد بسبب تذبذب النتائج
* إصابة ناتشو فرنانديز لاعب ريال مدريد بفيروس كورونا
* أولمبياكوس اليوناني يضم باباستاثوبولوس مدافع آرسنال السابق بعقد يمتد حتى 2023
* رسميا.. إقامة دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال آسيا بنظام التجمع
* باريديس يؤكد: باريس سان جيرمان يفاوض ميسي
* الإسماعيلي يطلب استعارة مروان محسن ورامي ربيعة من الأهلي القاهري
* موريتانيا تصطدم بالكاميرون وأوغندا وموزمبيق في قرعة أفريقيا للشباب
* رئيس أتلتيكو مدريد: سواريز أفضل رأس حربة في أوروبا
* سيميوني: أتلتيكو مدريد لا يزال بحاجة للتحسن في المباريات
* رسميًا.. الوحدة الاماراتي يجدد عقد قائده إسماعيل مطر
* 8 إصابات جديدة بفيروس كورونا في الدوري الإنجليزي
* بيولي ينتظر رد لاعبيه أمام الإنتر بعدما خاصمه النوم عقب ثلاثية أتالانتا
* لامبارد بعد إقالته: أشعر بخيبة أمل وأشكر الجماهير على الدعم
* كلوب: مباراة جيدة لصلاح امام اليونايتد.. والأخطاء أضاعت الفوز




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #كأس_الانجليزي  دور ال4 


* بورنموث (-- : --) كرولي تاون 21:00  beIN 2  ؟؟


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) ليدز يونايتد 20:00  beIN 1  نوفل باشي


* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) وست هام يونايتد 20:00  beIN 5  محمد بركات


* وست بروميتش (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 22:15  beIN 1  عصام الشوالي


* ساوثهامتون (-- : --) آرسنال 22:15  beIN 5  حسن العيدروس


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  ربع النهائي


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) ميلان 21:45  Rai 1  ؟؟


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  دور ال16


* بلد الوليد (-- : --) ليفانتي 20:00  KSA 2  ؟؟


* جيرونا (-- : --) فياريال 22:00  KSA 3  ؟؟


* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد 22:00  KSA 1  ؟؟




..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #كأس_الانجليزي  دور ال4 


* ويكمب وندررز (1 : 4) توتنهام هوتسبير
‏
#ملحوظة : توتنهام يتأهل لدور ال5

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* أتلتيك بيلباو (5 : 1) خيتافي
‏
#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (47) ريال مدريد (40) برشلونة (37) إشبيلية (36) فياريال (34)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* التعاون (3 : 1) ضمك
* الفيصلي (1 : 1) الهلال
* الوحدة (2 : 4) الشباب
‏
#الترتيب : الهلال (30) الشباب (29) الأهلي (29) الاتحاد (25) التعاون (24)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدام سوداني فرنسي في كأس امير قطر اليوم 


المدرب السوداني محمد علي دينلسون  : مدرب نادي المرخيه القطري "مباريات الكأس دائما المفاجئات فيها حاضره ونتطلع لمفاجئه امام الريان في كأس الأمير ووجه مدربنا السوداني شكره لإدارة نادي المرخيه لتعينه مدربا للفريق 

ليواجه الريان اليوم بقيادة المدرب الفرنسي لوران بلان 
تمنياتنا بالتوفيق للمدرب السوداني محمد علي 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المسابقات تصدر برمجة  كأس السودان (بطولة الزعيم المحببة)
 أصدرت لجنة المسابقات في الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، برمجة كأس  السودان القومي، والتي يبدأ دورها  الأول يوم 5 فبراير المقبل، والإياب يوم  12 فبراير 2021م.. وذلك للموسم  الحالي 2020-2021 م..




 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يقترب من اضافة عمار للكشف الافريقي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اقترب المريخ  من اضافة عمار طيفور الى الكشف الافريقي ومشاركته مع المريخ في البطولة  الافريقية وذلك بعد حل مشكلة اللاعب مع ناديه الايطالي وموافقة الفيفا على  ارسال شهادة اللاعب الى الاتحاد السوداني واعتماده رسميا لاعبا للمريخ  ويستعد مسئولي المريخ لتطابق اسم اللاعب مجددا عبر بطاقته في النادي  الايطالي وكان اللاعب قد انضم الى المريخ في التسجيلات الاخيرة قادما من  النادي الايطالي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
سيمبا التنزاني والتخطيط الشيطاني




â–،  إذا كنَا نتحدّث عن الأخلاقيات فأخلاقيات كرة القدم لا تنفصل على الإطلاق عن المبدأ الإحترافي الذي لا يعني بأي شكل من الأشكال السعي وراء المال فقط بصرف النظر عن الطريقة والمسببات التي أدّت إلى إتخاذ قرار الرحيل من نادي محدد والتعاقد مع آخر.

â–،  تناولت في هذه الزاوية بالأمس عدد المدربين الذين تناوبوا على تدريب المريخ خلال ثلاث سنوات ونيف والذين وصل عددهم إلى (10) مدربين وذكرت بأن طريقة سوداكال الإدارية إضافة إلى مزاجيته كانت السبب الرئيسي في مغادرة غالبية المدربين.

â–،  رحيل الفرنسي جوميز إلى نادي آخر يعتبر (إحتراف) مالم يخل بأي شرط من الشروط التعاقدية مع النادي الأحمر، ولكن توقيعه بعد (24 ساعة) من تعادله مع توتي مع خصم المريخ بمرحلة المجموعات نادي (سيمبا التنزاني) يعتبر عملاً غير أخلاقياً على الإطلاق مهما كانت المغريات.

â–،  ولكن ما يفعله سيمبا التنزاني حالياً أمر مخطط له (بإقتدار) وليس وليد الصدفة وهو أن يطوّق المريخ (بتخطيط شيطاني) من كل الزوايا كونه الخصم الوحيد المُبهم لدى سيمبا في مرحلة المجموعات.

â–،  الكثيرون من أهل المريخ (سعدوا) بالقرعة خصوصاً أنها وضعت فريق سيمبا التنزاني إلى جوارهم وأبعدتهم عن الكثير من عتاولة القارة بإستثناء حامل اللقب (الأهلي المصري).

â–،  ولكن في الواقع يعتبر سيمبا التنزاني أخطر الأندية على المريخ بمجموعته خصوصاً بعد التخطيط الشيطاني (ثلاثي الأبعاد) والذي له أسبابه دون شك.

â–،  البّعد الأول : إنتداب المدير الفني للمريخ عقب إشرافه على النادي الأحمر في عشر مباريات وبالتالي فهو أفضل من يعرف كل كبيرة وصغيرة عن (خصمه) والذي سيكون المريخ دون شك بعد أن تعاقد الفرنسي جوميز مع سيمبا التنزاني.

â–،  البُعد الثاني : تهيئة لاعبي سيمبا على الأندية السودانية بتنظيم دورة ودّية بمشاركة الهلال السوداني كونه لا يختلف كثيراً عن المريخ.

â–،  البُعد الثالث : إشراك مازيمبي الكونجولي في ذات الدورة الودّية لكشف النقاب عن (فيتا كلوب) في شخص الغربان.

â–،  وكل ذلك العمل تم الإعداد له بدقة كبيرة ومتناهية حتى وإن لعب مازيمبي والهلال بدون (الدوليين) ففي نهاية المطاف ستكون المواجهتان مع الهلال ومازيمبي بمثابة (البروفة السيكولوجية) للاعبي سيمبا قبل مواجهة المريخ وفيتا كلوب.

â–،  وإن عُدنا بالذاكرة إلى الوراء قليلاً سنعرف لماذا يركّز سيمبا كثيراً على المريخ وتحديداً إلى نسخة دوري أبطال إفريقيا (2019) والتي لعب فيها سيمبا ضمن فرق المجموعة الرابعة إلى جوار (الأهلي المصري) و (فيتا كلوب الكونجولي) و (شبيبة الساورة الجزائري).

â–،  وبالمناسبة سيمبا حقق الفوز على الأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب (بدار السلام) حيث فاز على الأهلي بنتيجة (1-0) وعلى فيتا كلوب (2-1) وعلى شبيبة الساورة (3-0).

â–،  رغم أن الفريق التنزاني خسر إياباً بنتائج عريضة (5 – 0) أمام الأهلي وفيتا كلوب و ( 0 – 2) أمام شبيبة الساورة الجزائري إلا أنه بلغ الدور ربع النهائي وضمن الجائزة المالية (650 ألف دولار).

â–،  تأهّل سيمبا وقتها بُني على مبدأ مهم جداً وهو ذات المبدأ الذي يخطط له الفريق التنزاني حالياً وهو تحقيق الفوز في جميع المباريات ومن ثم ينتظر خدمة من الأهلي المصري بإعثار أحد المنافسين كونه يعتبر المرشّح الأول لخطف بطاقة الترشّح إلى الدور ربع النهائي.

â–،  سيمبا واجه الأهلي وفيتا كلوب قبل (24 شهراً) وكل ما يحتاجه هو الإلمام التام بكامل تفاصيل المريخ الفنية لذلك أغرى جوميز وإستضاف الهلال ومازيمبي.

â–،  وإذا كان المريخ يريد أن يتعامل برد فعل إيجابي فعليه أن يستفيد من (نواقص الأمر المذكور) وهو أن الفرنسي جوميز سيحتاج لوقت كثير جداً لترتيب أوراق سيمبا وهو مالم سيعاني منه المريخ في حالة إعادته للتونسي (جمال خشارم).

â–،  فحداثة تجربة جوميز مع سيمبا يجب أن يقابلها المريخ بسلاح مضاد وهو إعادة التونسي خشارم ومدرّب الأحمال توماس مويير لعدم حوجتهما للكثير من الوقت للتعرّف على إمكانيات اللاعبين.

â–،  ما يخطط له سيمبا يجب أن يتبناه المريخ بالعمل الجاد على تحقيق الفوز في جميع مبارياته بأرضه وترك مهمة إهدار النقاط من الفرق الأخرى خارج الديار للأهلي.

â–،  وهو تفكير واقعي جداً ومنطقي إلى الحد البعيد وإيمان تام بالقدرات الحالية.

â–،  خذلنا النصر في الدقيقة قبل الأخيرة وقبل التعادل مع الإتحاد، وأتعسنا الليفر وهو يواصل السقوط وهذه المرة أمام الغريم اللدود مانشستر يونايتد في كأس الإتحاد الإنجليزي.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: جي بي إس ليفربول (الإتجاه نحو الطريق المنحدرة).








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**المريخ يدعم صفوفه بكاسونجو ومكامي*




خبرك: ميسر محمد مجذوب
اقترب المريخ من حسم انتقال المهاجم الكونغولي كاسونجو كابونقو، اللاعب السابق لنادي الزمالك.

وسيتم ضم اللاعب بشكل رسمي قريباً بعد أن أبدى موافقته على الانتقال لصفوف المريخ كلاعب حُر بعد انتهاء عقده مع الزمالك المصري.

سبق لكاسونجو (26 عام) اللعب بصفوف الوداد المغربي والوحدة السعودي.

وعلى صعيد متصل، يحاول المريخ أيضاً إقناع الدولي التنزاني حميد مكامي (28 عام)، لاعب وسط بتروجيت المصري، من أجل الانتقال لصفوف الفريق.

وتعتبر صفقتي انتقال كاسونجو ومكامي ضمن خطة النادي لتدعيم صفوفه استعداداً لدور مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا في مواجهة الأهلي المصري، سيمبا التنزاني وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي.

ويقود خط المفاوضات والانتدابات مع المحترفين الأجانب أحمد طه التازي، الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يواصل  تدريباته بوادي النيل صباح اليوم الثلاثاء




عاد فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ للتدريبات صباح أمس الإثنين و صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بملعب وادي النيل بالخرطوم برى، وأجرى الأحمر مرانه الأول بعد ختام الجولة السادسة من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز بإشراف الثنائي المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير والمدرب الفرنسي الجزائري أحمد بن قابلية وشهد المران حضور “26” لاعبا و شاهده من الخارج النجم عماد الصيني المصاب كما غاب عن التدريب مصعب كردمان للإصابة، وينتظر ان يواصل الفريق تدريباته الصباحية بملعب وادي النيل إستعداداً لدور المجموعات والبطولة المحلية، وقام رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال أمس بسداد مستحقات اللاعب البرازيلي ماركوس التي حرم النادي بموجبها من التسجيلات، وقد قام الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم عقد سداد النادي لمستحقات البرازيلي بقفل القضية ورفع العقوبة عن النادي كما قام رئيس نادي المريخ يوم الأحد  بالتعاقد مع المدرب الصربي ميودراغ يسيتش لمدة موسم واحد، وسبق للصربي أن قاد مجموعة الأندية في أروبا و أفريقيا و آسيا ومن أبرزها نادي بارتزين بلغراد الصربي، سيسكا صوفيا البلغاري، الصفاقسي التونسي، الإتحاد الليبي، الإتفاق السعودي ونادي نجران ونادي العربي الكويتي كما قاد نادي تباريز شاه الإيراني، ويملك الصربي سجل حافل بالبطولات حيث سبق له التتويج مع جل الأندية التي أشرف على تدريبها.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يسلم اللاعبين حافز التأهل للمجموعات




قام مجلس المريخ اليوم الثلاثاء بتسليم نجوم الفريق حافز التأهل الدولاري لدور المجموعات الذي أعلنه رئيس النادي الفخري معالي الاستاذ أحمد التازي، وكان النادي قد تسلم الحافز يوم الأحد الماضي ليقوم المجلس اليوم بتوزيعه للاعبين.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ولاية جنوب دارفور تستعد لتكريم الصحفي المريخي الكبير  الدكتور مزمل ابوالقاسم! 



#ووااوواا
أعلنت رابطة مشجعي فريق المريخ السوداني بولاية جنوب دارفور عن استعدادها لتكريم الصحفي المريخي الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم الايام القادمة  تقديرا لاسهاماته الكبيرة في مجالات الإعلام والرياضة والتربية والتعليم 
وقال الصحفي محجوب حسون  لليوم التالي أن تكريم الدكتور مزمل أبوالقاسم بولاية جنوب دارفور يأتي  تقديرا لنجاحاته الكبيرة في مجالات الإعلام والصحافة والرياضة والتربية والتعليم  وماقدمه لنادي المريخ
مشيرا إلى  مشاركة  والي الولاية وجماهير المريخ والقاعدة الرياضية  في التكريم الذي سيكون في غضون  الأيام القادمة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقوبة كاسونجو كابونجو مهاجم الزمالك تقلل فرصته فى الانضام للمريخ




قللت العقوبة المفروضة على المهاجم الكنغولى كاسنجو كابونجو من قبل الاتحاد الافريقى بالايقاف لاربع مباريات قللت من فرصته فى الانضام الى المريخ فى التسجيلات الاستثنائية حيث علمت كورة سودانية من مصادرها ان اللاعب من اوائل المرشحين للانضام للمريخ خاصه ان اللاعب خرج من كشوفات الزمالك المصرى قبل ايام بعد ان تنازل عن مبلغ 8 مليون جنيه مصرى فى تسويه مع نادى الزمالك المصرى..

كاسونجو المنتقل للزمالك في صيف 2017، وقبلها كان مع الاتحاد السكندرى، وانتقل فترة قصيرة معارا للوداد المغربي وقبلها للوحدة السعودي، واحرز  خلال فترة مع الزمالك 22 هدفا وصنع 3 أخرى، يتميز  صاحب ال26 عاماً كاسونجو بالسرعة والانطلاقات وصاحب حلول هجومية سواء المراوغة أو الانطلاق




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عَنِ بن قابلية لا تَسأَل وَسَل عَن قوميز




تقرير كورة سودانية

يبدو ان مغادرة قوميز لكابينة الإشراف الفني في المريخ ليست الضربه الاولى للمريخ من نادى سيمبا التنزانى منافس المريخ فى مجموعات ابطال افريقيا الذى يخطط جيدا للتأهل للدور ثمن النهائى لابطال افريقيا بكل الطرق والوسائل وقد بدأ سيمبا التنزانى المبارة قبل ان تبدا فعليا على ارض الميدان مستغلا كل الطرق فبدأ خطته بدعوه وجهها ليبارى الهلال ليتعرف عن قرب على الكرة السودانية ثم استقدم مدرب المريخ الفرنسى قوميز الذى يعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عن فرقة المريخ التى دربها لاكثر من ثلاثة اشهر  وبالامس قام “مالمو إريك” نائب رئيس نادي سيمبا التنزاني بزيارة للنادى الاهلى المصرى بدون توضيح اسباب الزيارة ولا احد يعرف ماذا يخفى سيمبا التنزانى للمريخ من مكائد ومؤمرات ولكن تحسباً لاى مفاجات اخرى قد تأتى من نافذه قوميز يجب على ادارة المريخ اخذ الحيطة والحذر خاصة من جانب مدرب الاحمال الجزائرى وصديق قوميز بن قابلية برغم ماعرف عنه من هدوء وتدين وحسن خلق ولكن .. عَنِ بن قابلية لا تَسأَل وَسَل عَن قوميز  فَكُلُّ قَرينٍ بِالمُقارِنِ يَقتَدي..

وعنكم ماحدث فى مباراة المريخ مع حى الوادى نيالا فى مطلع مارس 2020 حيث حمل المدرب آيت عبد الملك حمل زائد للاعبين مما ادى لخسارة الفريق من حى الوادى برغم الفارق البدنى والفنى بين الفريقين ..واضافه لما سبق وتحذيراً مما سيأتى.. سيمبا التنزانى ابتكر طرق جديدة بائسة لارباك الخصوم معنوياً ولن يترك الوسائل القديمة كالتحكيم  الذى لعب دورا سلبيا في مسيرة بعض مباريات الاندية السودانية فى البطولة، التي تعد ثالث بطولة من حيث الأهمية والمتابعة الجماهيرية بعد المونديال وأبطال أوروبا، فعلى ادارة المريخ اخذ الحيطة والاعداد الجيد لكل المفاجآت من سيمبا الذى تجاوز حدود الاخلاق باتجاه النبش في داخل عمق المريخ فى العلن ولن يتواني ان يتخطى الحدود لابعد من ذلك  فى الخفاء.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صفقات الأجانب تفجر الخلافات بالهلال وتثير استياء زوران

تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن صفقات اللاعبين الأجانب خلال "فترة إلانتقالات الإستثنائية" التي تم فتحها مؤخراً لناديي القمة، أدّت إلى حدوث خلافات كبيرة -لم تظهر على السطح- داخل نادي الهلال.

وبحسب المتابعات، يدور في "كواليس الهلال" صراع عنيف بين عدِة مجموعات لتولي مهمة إختيار اللاعبين الأجانب والاتفاق مع وكلاءهم على قيمة الصفقات.

وبحسب ما تحصل عليه #سبورتاق، فإن المهاجم السنغالي "ابراهيما نداي" الذي أعلن الهلال بالأمس إكتمال التعاقد معه، لم يرافق الفريق إلى العاصمة التنزانية "دار السلام" كما كان مُعلنا.

وذلك بسبب تعقيدات تواجه إكتمال ملف التعاقد مع "السنغالي" بشكلٍ رسميٍ تأكيداً لما إنفرد به #سبورتاق في وقتٍ سابق بوجود أكثر من ملف بيانات للاعب داخل نظام إلانتقالات الالكتروني.

وبحسب مصادر سبورتاق، فإن "الهلال" دخل خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية في مفاوضاتٍ مكثفة مع المهاجم الغيني "مومو يانساني" وبات قريباً من التوصل معه لاتفاق بقيمة مالية أثارت الكثير من التساؤلات والجدل كونها تفوق قيمة كل تعاقدات اللاعب السابقة مجتمعة.

وتشير متابعات #سبورتاق، إلى أن المدير الفني للهلال الصربي "زوران" غير راضٍ عما يدور في ملف تعاقدات الأجانب مع وجود ارهاصات بإمكانية تدّخله وإجراء اتصالات مع رئيس لجنة التطبيع "هشام السوباط" لنقل وجهة نظره وإيقاف بعض الصفقات.

ويتوقع أن تكشف الساعات القادمة الكثير حول هذا الملف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 



د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
تصريحات الضو السلبية 
× أدلى المدرب العام للمريخ الكابتن الضو قدم الخير، لأجهزة الإعلام بتصريحات غاضبة يشكو من خلالها حال التحضيرات، ويصف الأمر بالخطير، وقال أن الأحمر سيعتمد فقط على التدريبات، فيما صنوه الهلال قام بإعداد معسكرا جيدا ومباريات على مستوى عال.
× كلام الضو قد يكون مقبولا ومهضوما لو أتى من آخرين، ولكن أن يأتي بهذه الطريقة ومن شخص مسئول في هذا الشأن فهذا شيء غير مقبول ، ولا يجب أن يقوله لأبدا أبدا.
× ما قاله الضو صحيح ومعاش، ولكن الضو هو المسئول من هذا النقص، لأنه يتولى مع المدير الفني قيادة التحضيرات، فلماذا يقبل بهذا الوضع أساسا، ولماذا لا يرفض العمل وينفض يده من عجين غير صالح للأكل؟
× قال الضو مثل ما قال محمد حمدان دقلو قبل أيام، فالرجل المسئول الأبرز، نطق صدقا وحقا فيما تعانيه البلاد والعباد، ولكنه اشتكى لمن يشتكي إليه، وهنا المفارقة التي نرفضها من الضو في المريخ، ولا شان لنا بأهل السياسة فيما يخوضون فيه من نزاع وصراع وكذلك هراء ونواح.
× راعي الضأن في الخلاء يدرك أن المريخ يعاني فراغا إداريا ، ويعاني ظلما بائنا وواضحا من السلطات الرياضية محليا وداخليا، وكذلك يظلم النادي من أهل وأنصاره، فلأجل ذلك لا يحتاج البتة لزيادة فتق جراحاته وممن يقودونه فينا.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن الضو أراد أن يقول قولا يحسب له ويجعل الناس يهتفون له، ولكنه لم يوفق إطلاقا في التوقيت، فمثل هذه الكلمات تضر كثيرا بنفسيات اللاعبين والجماهير، وتغير كثيرا من الاتجاهات، ومثل هذه التصريحات السالبة تفرق ولا تلملم وتفتق ولا تدمل بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× صحيح أن الوضع مائل في المريخ وهذا أمر لا يتناطحن عليه عنزان، ولكن يمكن القول والتأكيد أن الوضع الصحي قد أثر على كرة القدم في كل الدنيا، ولم تستطع كل الأندية العالمية إقامة معسكرات ومباريات دولية أو تجارب مع أندية خارج نطاق دولتها.
× الرأي عندي هو، أنه كان يتوجب على الضو السعي لإقامة مباريات تجريبية مع الأندية ذات المستوى العالي بالدوري السوداني، مثل الأمل والأهلي الخرطوم، والأهلي شندي والهلال.
× كما يمكنه الآن أن ينظم مباريات مع المنتخب الأول، وكذلك منتخب الشباب، كل هذا كان متاحا ومنطقيا، وقد يعطيك مردودا فنيا طيبا يفوق التجارب الخارجية ذاتها.
× المنتخب يلتأم اليوم ولمدة عشرة أيام، فيمكن للإطار الفني للمريخ أن ينسق مع الإطار الفني للمنتخب لإقامة مباراة يستفيد منها الطرفان، ويمكن للهلال أيضا فعل هذا.
× خلاصة القول والرأي هو، أن الحال معروف والظرف عام صعب وكريه، ولكن لا بد من عمل المستطاع حتى تسير الأمور وتنقضي، ولأننا نعيش وقتا حرجا وحساسا في كل المناحي، فالسلبية فيه تقتل ولا تحيي فكن إيجابيا يا ضو حتى حين.
ذهبيـــــــــــــات 
× تعاقد المريخ مع المدرب الصربي ميودراغ جيسيكب ، وسيرة الرجل تتحدث عن إيجابيات، ولكن تعطل طويلا.
× وضح أنه ملولا ولا يصبر كثيرا، وهنا نحن نخشى هروبه وخاصة نحن نعيش زمن معقدا أصبح فيه الهروب سنة.
× لا نستطيع الحديث عن المدير الفني القادم ولكن نقول أنه يحتاج لمدرب عام اعلي قدرة من الضو، ليكون الضو مساعد مدرب.
× الأمر المحير أن سوداكال يستطيع استقدام المدربين بسرعة البرق ويطفشهم بسرعة الرمش.
× الخطوة التي قام بها السيد أدم سوداكال بتسديد مبالغ البرازيلي ماركوس خطوة تستحق الإشادة والتهنئة.
× المريخ عانى كثيرا بسبب التعاقدات الخطأ مع اللاعبين الفاشلين والمدربين الهاربين.
× لأجل ذلك نتمنى أن لا يدخل النادي في تعاقدات كبيرة بلا بصيرة وقدرة.
× تراجع فريق ليفربول تراجعا مخيفا ، وحتى الكوتش لم يعد كما نعرفه.
× يمتلك الليفر أفضل اللاعبين، وأنهم يتميزون بالانسجام والتفاهم التام.
× رغم أن الأحمر البريطاني يمتلك أفضل خط مقدمة على مستوى الدنيا، إلا أنهم يعجزون من زيارة الشباك.
× أخشى أن يصيب يورجن كلوب ما أصابه مع بروسيا دورتموند الألماني.
الذهبيـــة الأخيـــرة
× وغبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول للضو، ليس مطلوب منك الكلام بقدرما هو مطلوب منك العمل والإتقان.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى اسماعيل حسن




إلى الصفوة الأخيار

* نوّهت في مقالي أمس، إلى أن العضوية الحالية لنادي المريخ، ليست كلها عضوية سوداكال كما يعتقد الكثيرون..
* هنالك أعضاء جددوا عضويتهم، وأعضاء مجددين أصلاً، لم يشاركوا في الجمعيتين الأخيرتين… وفيهم كثر لا علاقة لهم بسوداكال وجماعته..
* وهؤلاء إذا حرصوا على المشاركة في الجمعية الانتخابية القادمة، يمكن أن يقلبوا الطاولة على المجلس الحالي ورئيسه المزعوم، خاصة وأن هنالك أعداداً مقدرة داخل عضوية سوداكال نفسها، ندمت على حسن ظنها فيه، وعلى انتخابها لقائمته، واتبيّت النية للانقلاب عليها في الإنتخابات القادمة..
* إذن يبقى المطلوب من أهل المريخ أن يشكلوا لجنة مصغرة تتولى استنفار الأعضاء الذين يحق لهم المشاركة في الجمعية الانتخابية القادمة، وحضهم على الحضور، حتى يكتمل النصاب من أول يوم..
* وحسب علمي….. بحوزة قائد قواد جماهير المريخ الأخ عبد الخالق خضر، كشف بأسماء عدد كبير جداً من الأعضاء “الأحرار” الذين يحق لهم المشاركة في الجمعية العمومية..
* وكذلك لدى قطب المريخ الأخ متوكل محمد علي كشف مشابه..
* وبالتنسيق بين الرجلين مع حصر العضوية التي أشرنا لها في صدر المقال؛ في كشف ثالث، ثم التراضي بعد ذلك على قائمة مثالية مرضية تدخل الإنتخابات القادمة بقلب قوي، وتكتسحها..
* عدا ذلك لا نستبعد عودة سوداكال – لا قدر الله – على رأس قائمة جديدة، تضم من أعضائه الحاليين عمر محمد عبد الله والصادق مادبو وأحمد مختار وعلي أبشر فقط…. الباقين الله معاهم..

*آخر السطور*

* حسب الأخبار… يؤدي المريخ مباراتين وديتين من العيار الثقيل، إحداهما مع فريق أفريقي.. فليته يستقر فيهما على التشكيلة المرشحة لدور المجموعات الأفريقية، حتى تكتسب الانسجام اللازم، وتهضم خطط اللعب..
* وعد التازي أهل المريخ بالكثير من البشريات..
* ويقيني لو قرن الوعد بفعل ملموس، يكون أحسن..
* مافي (وكت)… والأيام جارية.. ودور المجموعات على الأبواب، والفريق بحاجة لمدرب، ومحترفين من العيار الثقيل، ليبدأ الإعداد والإستعداد والمباريات الودية..
* للعلم…. لو أوفى سوداكال بوعده لقوميز، وزاد مرتبه بعد أن تأهل المريخ إلى دور المجموعات، لما رحل..
* ومع ذلك تبقى الحقيقة أن الطريقة التي غدر بها هذا القوميز بالمريخ، لا تليق بمدرب يُقال إنه كبير، ويحمل الرخصة A..
* كان بإمكانه أن يخطر المجلس بأنه تلقى عرضاً من نادي سيمبا براتب أفضل من راتب المريخ، فإذا وافق المريخ على منحه مثله يبقى، وإذا رفض يطلب الإذن بالمغادرة.. وحينها ما كان المجلس سيرفض..
* كما توقعنا.. حكمت لجنة الاستئنافات أمس بصحة قرارات لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين.. واعتمدت الثلاثي عجب وحمو وبخيت خميس للمريخ..
* وبذا يمكن للمريخ إلحاق أسمائهم بالكشف الأفريقي.. ليشاركوا مع الفريق في المباراة الثانية للفريق في دور المجموعات إذا عوقبوا بالإيقاف بأربعة أشهر تخصم منها الفترة التي حرموا فيها من اللعب مع الفريق.. وإذا إكتفت لجنة الانضباط بالفترة السابقة، يمكن أن يشاركوا في مباراة أهلي القاهرة..
* وشخصياً حضرت المؤتمر الصحفي الذي
عقدته لجنة الاستئنافات بعد إجتماعها مباشرة، واستمعت لحديث رئيسها مولانا عبد العزيز، وتأكدت انها بالفعل تراعي الحق والعدل والقانون في أحكامها. أما تأخرها في النظر في هذه القضية قبل أن تفتي بعدم أحقية لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين في النظر فيها، فقد شرح مولانا عبد العزيز أسبابه، واقتنعنا بها..
* غداً بإذن الله أتحدث عن استئناف الهلال الفضيحة.. وعن روح التشفي التي صبغت صياغته..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك



بابكر سلك
قوميز قوم قد
*اليومين دي الترس شغال
 *شغال بمزاج وبدون مجازفات
 *لأن (التراسة) ينعمون بالأمان
 *لا رصاصة طاشة
 *لا تاتشر يرفع أخوك لمن تسلم نفسك
 *لا زول واقف بعيد لابس نضارة سوداء بالليل الناس تشك فيهو
 *ترس أمان يا مان
 *تقول الدايرو وتترس كيلومترات وأميال
 *وتنوم مطمئن والصباح تمشي شغلك عاااادي
 *زول بشيلك صالح عام مافي
 *حرية تعبير كانت لا تمارس ولو تحت السرير
 *وتقول لي الثورة فشلت؟؟؟
 *نعم المعاناة كبيرة
 *ولكن ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان
 *فالحريات ضرورية للحياة
 *ممكن الحيوان تحرمو من حريتو وتطعمو
 *ويقبل
 *ما حيوان عاد
 *تقول شنو!!!!!
 *أيها الناس
 *لم تأت المدنية لتملأ بطوننا في المقام الأول
 *ولكنها جاءت لتملأ صدورنا هواء الحرية والانعتاق وهوى الوطن العليل
 *جاءت لتملأ الأفق مساحات للحرية والآدمية والإنسانية والمساواة
 *جاءت لتعيد صياغتنا لشعب منتج ما كلو سماسرة
 *لتخلق منا شعب صاحب مبادئ لا يجري خلف الثراء والإثراء بلا سبب وبسبب عدم الأخلاق والمحسوبية المحسوبة علي وطن الجدود
 *جاءت لتملأ عقولنا فهما وقيما وإدراكاً ومعرفة بحقوق الوطن وضرورة عدم الإضرار به والإتجار بالدولار لأنه إتجار بالبشر يا بشر
 *ثم بعد كل ذلك إن كان هناك متسع لها
 *تملأ بطوننا بما لا يمس نصيب الآخرين
 *المهم
 *قوميز مشى
 *والقبل قوميز مشى
 *والقبل قبل قوميز مشى
 *والقبل قبل قبل قبل قوميز مشى
 *والبعد قوميز شويه كده ونقول مشى
 *مشوا كلهم لأنو مافي ما يربطهم ويلزمهم بنا
 *عقد ماظنيتو في
 *ولو في ما ظنيتو أكتر من سطرين
 *وأظننا ما ناسيين المدرب الحددوا راتبو بالتلفون
 *لما وصلنا قسمناهو ليهو قِبل
 *لما جينا ندفع قسمنا الإتقسم وبرضك قِبل
 *ومشى
 *وكأن مجلسنا لما تمد ليهو إييدك يقول ليك ما بصافح
 *بصاحب ساي
 *والصحبة طبعا لا ترتب التزامات مهما كانت ثمارها
 *فالنصاحب لمن نملأ المايقوما
 *وبعد داك بنعرف اي ذنب سيء جنيناهو
 *قوميز
 *قوم قد
 *عقد شنو وشرط جزائي شنو ونفقة على منو؟؟؟؟
 *أيها الناس
 *السكري بتعالج؟؟؟
 *بخليك؟؟؟
 *ما بفوتك موش؟؟ !
 *أها زولنا ده زي السكري
 *مرض صديق
 *حافظوا عليهو
 *كان طلع بودينا
 *وكان نزل كر علينا
 *سينتهي العزاء بمراسم الدفن
 *المهم
 *قالوا نحن جايبين محترفين
 *إن شاء الله ما يطلعوا مجرد مغتربين
 *وإن شاء الله مايودونا الفيفا
 *ملينا حكاية كل يوم في الفيفا دي
 *ندر تلقى أجنبي ما ودانا الفيفا
 *ميسي لو اشتكى للفيفا مطالب بمستحقاتو
 *الإعلان بطلع من الفيفا للمريخ
 *الفيفا ذاتها كرهت وشنا ده
 *لا عقوبات جابت حقها
 *لا تحذير توبنا
 *لا تدخل في نظامنا الأساسي وعانا
 *في الفيفا بقينا زي الزول اليومي بجيبوهو المحكمة شارب
 *ياخد جلدتو ويتخارج
 *يوم القاضي قال ليهو تاني لو جابوك لي ما بريحك
 *بوديك السجن
 *تاني يوم جابوهو ليهو
 *مولانا قال ليهو تاااااني إنت؟؟؟
 *أنا ما عندي شغلة غيرك؟؟ ارتاح منك كيف؟؟؟
 *أعمل شنو أنا ؟؟؟
 *صاحبنا قال للقاضي اتنقل يا مولانا
 *غايتو الفيفا لو دايره ترتاح من وشنا ده إلا تتنقل
 *أيها الناس
 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *أها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت يا والينا
 *قست علينا
 *لكن مش حا نموت الله يخلينا

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال لو مفكر ترجع راجع الدكتور
 وإلى لقاء.
سلك








*

----------

